# Anyone have scrarchy throat??



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

I guess I need to eat better. Can anyone relate to a scratchy throat from GERD?? I get it especially when I do not eat the right foods.







I guess I need some good diet suggestions. Also, does anyone else have sinus problems along with thier GERD?? Is there any excercizes one can do to help GERD?? Thanks to all....Gar


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I can totally relate to the scratchy throat and yes I do have sinus problems where I have to clear my throat a lot. Really annoying and embarrassing at times. But the worse is in the mornings. The sinuses is seasonal and if I keep away from the alcohol and the soda and smokes I'm usually good. As for helping both use large pillows to try to keep your head up above your body it does help with both or even propping up the head of the bed would be better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I've been diagnosed with IBS and not GERD but I have a lot of upward pressure in my gut. Feel like I'm suffocating. During this time I get sinus infections, sneezing and hoarse and scratchy throat. I believe this is due to acid entering the throat and sinuses. I never get heartburn however. Bizarre


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I have ibs and lots of pain in chest and indigestion etc. I have heartburn occasionally and do suffer with my sinuses. I hadn't realised that the 2 could be linked.......interesting.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Just because you don't have heartburn doesn't mean you do not suffer from Gerd it's just one of many symptoms. I haven't had heartburn in ages but I do get chest pain from it. Amoung other things. Joan you should really get that checked out Gerd can lead to worse problems if it's not treated.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I haven't been diagnosed as having Gerd. I thought I didn't have it beacuse I didn't get heartburn that often. Does that mean that chest pain could also be a sign of acid and Gerd?


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Imagica OMG your symptoms are exactly like mines! I have Chron's disease, but lately I have been having a few other problems, so I thought I would check this board. The mornings are incredible for me, post nasal drip all night long. I get up in the morning and it's crazy. So all morning long at work I am making crazy noises. I drink a lot of hot water and that helps break down the mucos that builds up in my troat. I am going to talk to my doctor about this. Try the hot water for your throat it helps me out. I was drinking it with Lemon, but the lemon was burning my troat.Good luck,Tweet Tweet


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm getting the same thing but my mouth and gums and lips are burning also. Is anyone getting that? I take nexium for the acid but lately it has been really bad. I'm burping a lot too. I'm from the Crohn's board like Tweety. Is it normal to have all that burning from acid reflux?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I have Barrett's Esophagitis. My Allergist calls me a "wet head". He said anyone with an Acid Reflux problems, GERD, Barrett's, etc. is most likely going to have excess sinus drainage. Why? When the stomach acid enters the esophagus, the body "calls" for something to "wash" the acid back down---therefore, more mucus is produced.Weird, huh? Amazing what our bodies do.I have constant sinus drainage. Drives me bonkers. Need Kleenex with me wherever I go. I don't do well with meds to dry up the drainage because of the IBS/c.Hope this helps to at least understand it a little bit more.


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

The scratchy throat thing! I'm a speech and language therapy student and have recently taken a module on voice disorders. Reflux can cause a sore throat and long term damage to your voice! Apparently reflux is worse at night which explains why you have a sore throat in the morning. The acid makes the vocal cords all red and sore. I just thought I would let you know.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Feisty:Thanks so much for that information. It is extremely helpful information for me.














I have another question. Do any of you have a problem with snoring? Mine has been worse since I have had this mucus thing going on.Thanks All,Tweet Tweet


----------



## gcooper (Apr 20, 2003)

I constantly have a scratchy throat. I fear because once I feel that scratch, I know a choking attack it coming, then my throat closes up. And yes, it is from the acid. I usually guzzle a lot of water when that happens. Lately I've been chewing on a couple of Gaviscon and it helps alot, both in the troat and chest area. I also wake up every morning with my whole mouth on fire. My doctor told me to take my C, E, and Zinc. So I started taking and I actually felt a lot of relief. I was surprised at the result. I just have to remember to take them everyday. I also have problems swallowing all those pills so that part is a little challenging for me.


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

GERD is one of the most common causes of a scratchy throat, which can cause a chronic cough. Type "chronic cough GERD" into google.com and watch the medical literature pop up.Before I cured my GERD, I had a scratchy throat and a chronic cough every day for 5 years even though I was taking Prilosec, which controlled my heartburn (until the Prilosec eventually made my GERD worse instead of better). The cough kept me awake at night, I couldn't say more than a few sentences without coughing, and my chest was always sore from coughing.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Hanktotem, how did you cure your gerd? i also have the constant sore throat even with aciphex, liquid night meals, zelnorm (doesn't do diddly for me), elevated bed and pillows--the spasms in intestines cause a plug and everthing comes up and out. if i try to solve the C (e.g. with Mg), i spasm and reflux severely. i tried slippery elm and aloe vera juice for the scratch but to no avail. i'm scared...


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm also from the Crohn's board, but I have had a scratchy throat for years. A funny little cough,most often at night, but also in the morning, or when room temperatures change. I can never go out in cold weather without wrapping up my throat, or I get a strep throat.My mouth often feels dry, too. But, then, I don't drink enough!I had heartburn pretty bad, had to sleep sitting up for too many nights (and who can sleep that way?)It was always gone in the morning and seldom bothered me when active or even sitting. I still can't lie down on a bed for at least 2 or 3 hours after eating,or I gurgle with plumbing noises you wouldn't believe.I got rid of my daily heartburn by chaging my diet. And what I drink. Then, I was still left with some. But I got rid of the heartburn 99.99% the day after I took coffee out of my life, even decaf (and that was over 3 years ago.)So, the heartburn, the gurgle are gone, the plumbing noises under control, but I still alwayshave the little cough. I always thought it was from the TB I had when young, and all the high-dosage x-rays I had then but I am not so sure now.O


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Interesting link between GERD and sinus issues.Makes sense. I do have a history of sinus infections and pressure, but would have never thought of GERD, since I'm newly diagnosed. I'm not sure my sinus issues and GERD have any relation, but who knows, they just might, at least now. I do get unexplained nasal congestion fairly consistently. I've assumed it was some sort of allergy, but have never found a rhyme or reason to it. And it's not always terrible-might be just in the morning for an hour, or slightly drippy at night, sort of ill-defined. But I can well understand the thought of acid backing up to where it does not belong could generate the body's response in different ways- so it does make sense.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Once, before the very beginning, I had hacking coughs, couldn't continue talking if one the phone or walking if out. My then primary care doctor said I had GERD, even though I had no other symptoms. I insisted on seeing someone about the cough, he sent me to a specialist, who diagnosedSinusitis with post nasal drip. Gave me some steroids to inhale, and it went away. But did return the next year following a bad cold. Again, I inhaled, and that was that. Never again. It wasn't until about 2 years later, I got d. thenthe heartburn. After 4 years of different diagnoses, I found out I had Crohn's, mild, not typical, last July. This July I am due for a capsule endoscopy (if my insurance will pay, which my present primary care doctor says they will not)and I have a feeling there will be some kind ofGERD, probably mild not typical. O


----------



## Yogagoddess (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there, new to the board and am just on my discovery of what I may be suffering from. I went to see a hearing specialist a couple of months ago, due to constant buzzing in my head and sinus pressure. After testing for airborne allergens and finding no problems there, doing CT scan, no infection and suffering more every day with the buzzing in my head and sore throats and having to clear my throat etc my Pdoc sent me to a specialist. She was the one who mentioned that she thought is was from Acid Reflux. I wanted to say, you are crazy but nothing else made sense. I have suffered for years with heart burn, bad at times, stomach pain after eating sometimes and bad bouts of diarrhea after eating. The doc put me on Nexium which helped with the sinus pressure and cut down on the ear ringing, but even with the diet change and the nexium I still suffer and still have ear ringing. Then my second month on it I develop a rash on my hips and thighs and itching. Have stopped taking it and switched to 150mg of Zantac twice a day but it isn't the same as the Nexium. I am going crazy here and never thought that my ear problems would be related to my stomach. I go to see a Naturapth today to try some new things and see what she has to say... IBS is looking like a possibility here and I just need some relief and to feel better.


----------



## 14423 (Oct 5, 2005)

hello, I just happened to see this sight when making a comment about a cough and scratchy/tickly throat---I am on high blood pressure meds, but one of my doctors started me on lisin...anyway I started coughing after that--just out of the blue!-I was told that Lisinis...has a tendency to make you cough--then I was prescribed a cough syrup...the cough syrup did some good, but it was short -lived...I went back to my primary dr., and she could not see or hear anything in my throat or lungs...I am very distracted at work, cause I don't know when I will cough and how long I will cough--I don't have any chest pain, I do not smoke---some years ago I was exposed to TB. I just returned from having a chest x-ray...I guess I'll get some answers soon.Thanks for listening.From von


----------



## 14423 (Oct 5, 2005)

this is more from Von---(cough person) I forgot to mention that I got Prilosec to take for 14 days...because of heartburn...now that I'm realizing all these "dr. events" I may have medication-over load.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

wow this is so unreal, as of a couple of months ago i developed a lot of heave muscus in my throat which made me choke to almost throwing up and passing out, i have had to come home from things because i felt like i was chokeing, i have ibs and high blood pressure and also take prilosec daily and have alot of allergies, which i also take medicine and i snore like a freight train, found out i do have sleep apnea and now where a cpap machine nightly which is fun to no end.my allergist put me on guifinex like for a couch it has helped alittle but this still scares me as i feel like my thorat closes up and i choke, so i get anxiety attacks. too,I also have noticed a scratchy throat lately and did not know what it was from, can you take to much prilosc it says every 14 days but my dr, had me on them daily and said no problems.i also have had heartburn lately even with the prilosec and that is different.have been trying charcoal for the gas hope this hasn't been hurting me instead.my husband the lout keeps saying i would love to have the women back i married, well if you see her let me know.like i asked for this ####.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! I've had a "snotty" nose for years. I was diagnosed with a sinus infection about 6 months ago and put on a course of antibiotics for it. Guess what? NOTHING! I continue to drip and snuffle my way through every day. I don't get the scratchy throat so much, on occasion but not much but I stopped taking my Nexium for my GERD almost a week ago and DH said that in the last 4 nights I have started to "girly snore" is what he called it. I nearly died of embarrasment as I have never snored before (but then I've been taking Nexium for a long time on and off but more on than off). Maybe it's the GERD making me snore? Goodness hope it doesn't get worse!


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes I have a scratchy throat with GERD & sinus problems. I'm not sure if the scratchy throat is from the GERD or the sinus problem. Also I'm not sure if they are related or not, however I have noticed that quite many people on this board seem to experience both.My pain seems to be eased when I eat something.kaly


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

can using prilosec wear out? and not work anymore I have been still having problems even with taking prilosec and I still have the heavey muscus and throat problems still bloated and I know alot of my problems are stress related because they flare up alot when I'm driving to something I really don't want to do.I just started a new job with very little training so I am very nervous when I go solo and then my handheld machine won't work and I have to use my cell phone and hold the machine while talking to my boss and trying to figure out what i did wrong. no stress there and so I do take clozapam for stress and have been taking more than normal because of the new job.I would love for the muscus to go away as I always feel like i'm choking I also get the lump in the throat feeling. and would love to know how to get rid of that. I do snore and also have sleep apnea which i now wear a cpap machine at night. also do have a night guard which I can't wear at the same time.I'm only 43 and feel 143 some days. i have ibs and anxiety along with gerd and acid reflux and also prediabetic and overweight.I would love to work out but my stomach starts to bloat so bad I can't so Im' at a catch 22 now need to work out but my body says noway.and I don't eat much as it makes me sick. somedays I can't even look at foodalso latetly my gag and throwup reflex is getting really bad I feel like i'm going to throw up really easy just by thinking about it or somebody coughs gross or I see something yucky.


----------

